# 4, 9 Week old kittens looking for new homes (Derbyshire)



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 4, 9 week old kittens 2 ginger/white males who both have a crooked ear and 
1 ginger male and 1 black female. They are typical kittens and love to play and explore. 
The 2 ginger/white males are very lovable and love cuddles and to curl up on your knee. 
If you would like to give any of these little bundles a new forever home then please contact us at.. 
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Goodness what gorgeous kittens! The ears are a bit unusual.... any idea why?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Goodness what gorgeous kittens! The ears are a bit unusual.... any idea why?


It can be a factor of over breeding or interbreeding
or just a matter of genetics. But i think it makes them even cuter.
The 2 with the wrinkly ears are the most lovable out of them all.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> It can be a factor of over breeding or interbreeding or just a matter of genetics. But i think it makes them even cuter. The 2 with the wrinkly ears are the most lovable out of them all.


Not inbreeding or overbreeding - they don't _cause_ things like that to happen, but might bring out some things hiding.... The only cats I have seen with odd ears are Scottish Folds and American Curls, and they are both very rare! The only other cause might be a completely new, spontaneous mutation... as far as I know the Fold and Curl genes don't cause crinkly ears like this so maybe you have something totally new  I am sure their new owners will love them just the same... they are unique


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how cute are they, gorgeous, im sure they will find loving homes soon, they are all to sweet not to,


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

hehehe hiya shelly, i cant wait until tues/wed to collect the little bundles


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

nanamoo said:


> hehehe hiya shelly, i cant wait until tues/wed to collect the little bundles


Are you saying you are having them all!! They look loveley! and so happy, tey look to have such wonderful toys.
lol
DT


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Are you saying you are having them all!! They look loveley! and so happy, tey look to have such wonderful toys.
> lol
> DT


lol no not all of them just 1 from that litter and another 1 shelly has  gonna take 1 of the ginger and whites with the crinkly curly ears, they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Are you saying you are having them all!! They look loveley! and so happy, tey look to have such wonderful toys.
> lol
> DT


They are all adorable. And that is only a fraction of the toys we have lol

I bet you can't wait nanamoo. It was lovely to meet you on sunday.
Only another day or 2 untill you get your new furbabies. 

I have posted a pic of the other little lady. We have called her Gem,
or i call her Kit-Kat lol don't ask me why lol 

Purrrs & Hugz.

Shelly.


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

yeh it was great to meet you too, i cant wait


my OH kev wants to call her minnie the minx ( he is a major dennis the menace fan lol)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous! I desperately want a ginger or ginger and white, but I'm too far. I will rescue one though when one comes along nearer to me. Their crinkly ears give them bundles of character.


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Aww they are gorgeous! I desperately want a ginger or ginger and white, but I'm too far. I will rescue one though when one comes along nearer to me. Their crinkly ears give them bundles of character.


as soon as i saw their ears i fell in love with them


----------



## emwalker (Sep 28, 2009)

hello how much are you wanting for the kittens iam interested in a male kitten


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i want the one in the first pik!!! he reminds me of my boy that went missin!!! where do u stay?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, We dont sell them we are a privatly run rescue and we rehome unwanted and abandoned cats and kittens. We are in Derby staceydawlz if you pm me i can give you details of adoption fees. emwalker i will reply to your pm/email shortly. Thank you.

*note to self, maybe i should charge £150 so i can
adopt a gorgous liddle doggie from the doggies needing homes section* lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emwalker (Sep 28, 2009)

ok thanks il look tomorrow. iam really interested in one of the male kittens


----------



## emwalker (Sep 28, 2009)

hi what is the adoptin fee


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> They are all adorable. And that is only a fraction of the toys we have lol
> 
> I bet you can't wait nanamoo. It was lovely to meet you on sunday.
> Only another day or 2 untill you get your new furbabies.
> ...


Oh I love kit cat I would love her, still trying to get OH to let me get a buddy for Baloo, Oh how lovely.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> Oh I love kit cat I would love her, still trying to get OH to let me get a buddy for Baloo, Oh how lovely.


Oh go on i'm sure you can get around him  i've managed with all mine i've got 8 now  some home cooked meals normally works wonders lol  x


----------

